# RailMom is Back On Board!



## Rail_Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

I wanted to weigh in at the forum on my latest travel vis a vis Amtrak. My son squirreled away monies from two part-time jobs this year and surprised me with a trip of a lifetime, over the holidays. Last year wasn’t too swell, with me in the hospital over Christmas, so his idea to hit the rails and get out of dodge was just the ticket. I was totally on board, (if you’ll pardon the bad puns) for some r& r in NYC and Washington DC. I’d only been to the former twice in my lifetime, many years before, and never experienced our nation’s capitol, so it was high time, according to him.

The capitol limited, #30 from ALC to PGH was delayed a bit, because the air hose between the last two coaches froze over. As many of you know boarding in ALC, is less than stellar because of the wee hour, but because of my many trips to and fro to pick my son up from his travels at this very station, I’m rather used to it. There’s much happening in alliance these days. There’s been stimulus monies in alliance, Sandusky and Elyria rolling in, so they’re tearing up the platforms to make them ADA accessible. There are advantages to a small boarding area such as ALC. no lines. Okay, that’s about it, aside from the fact that the local personnel recognizes my son from his many trips, so I feel like a bit of a passenger star by proxy. I’ve always been a plane traveler, and I assumed much of the hoopla my son imparted probably wouldn’t rub off on someone who was bent on speed and efficiency. Well, I was wrong. I’m a convert. Here are just a few reasons. The seats. I’m a more than adequate bottomed gal, and squeezing my tushy in a plane seat has never been a favorite thing. Sitting next, to my big guy son, is actually comfortable...the legroom rocks. Methinks a center armrest would be swell; however for those persons traveling next to someone w/ whom they might not be personally familiar. The layover in Pittsburgh went fast, and I busied myself w/ people watching. Train travelers have soul. They look different. I mean they’re not cut out of a mold. There are ‘the suits, the students, the lovers, the grandparent’ types, all with beaucoup luggage, pillows and snacks galore. There seems to be a lack of personal affectation, as people seem genuinely interested in sharing conversation and camaraderie. Maybe the holidays helped. Not sure, but I liked what I saw.

I was so comfortable in coach on the 42, the Pennsylvanian from PGH to NYP, that time got away from me. It made a stop at Harrisburg where I was introduced to the old GG1 sitting there. My son said they had done a little more work to its nose since he last saw it. Really cool. At PHL, Philly, pangs of hunger were overtaking and my son managed a quick sprint into the station to pick up a REAL cheese steak that we happily shared. I liked it, put I’m still a holdout on the ketchup. Hmmm. we backed into NYP and into a station i was familiar with from years ago. It had changed a bit, and was bustling w/ holiday travelers. We had no difficulties collecting our baggage and hailed a very friendly Pakistani cab driver that transported us to a lovely room my son had reserved for us at the Marriott in Times Square. Since this is a train forum, I’ll gloss over the next two days of a FABULOUS time in the big city, that included many miles on my Clark’s, a rocking’ pastrami, at Katz’s deli, and a seating at the radio city music hall to see the Radio City Rockettes. When they say ‘extravaganza’. I assure you, they don’t lie! Time of my life.

My son tipped the baggage gent at the hotel to retain our bags, so we could enjoy the city, for the lion’s share of yet another day before boarding the 192, northeast corridor from NYP to WAS. Ever so wisely scheduled it was an evening train, featuring business class seating, with less room than the first train, but nevertheless painless, and considerably more generous than those of air travel. The time went quickly, as I enjoyed my son’s iPad, beating the computer at numerous games of scrabble while he marked the trip w/ some Zzz’s. Union Station in dc is in a word, ‘SPECTACULAR’. I loved it. Straight out of all the circa ’40’s, ’50’s Hitchcock movies with elegantly appointed statuary and marble by the megaton. Class. Pure class. Travel in general, was very senior-friendly w/ many escalators and elevators at every turn, to minimize nasty steps, which aren’t so fun for the older traveler. I was rubbernecking therein, to be sure. It was busy, because of holiday travel, but not stifling, as I’d expected, and from the board, I noted few delays. While snows have basically buried the cities a few days hence from OUR trip, most of the rails were moving, subject to delays, but moving, nonetheless. I was warned the bathrooms might not be clean, but I did not find that to be the case at all. There was a friendly attendant there, consistently swishing her way through the lady’s room. Kudos. There’s a large array of standard food court fare that offers food at fair prices for travelers seeking chow, too. After two days of seeing DC, I was reaaalllly tired. The local metros there were really clean, efficient and most reasonable, which is a good thing, because taxi service was a complete rip-off. Tres expensive. I was happy to be able to enjoy the perks of the Acela lounge on our return trip. I enjoyed a complimentary bag of chips and soft drink, and happily accepted early boarding, as my knees were toast from the five days of marathon walking.

The 29, the Capitol Limited from WAS to ALC, boarding at Washington Union Station was a treat. My son wisely booked us a sleeper, where I was able to relax and unwind my very weary bones. We opted for a late diner, which was slightly delayed. It had an honest to goodness, refurbed complete dining car with full table seating for units of four persons on each side, w/ real linen service and flowers in vases. Nice. Okay, the china was standard plastic fare, but they make an effort to make everything nice. I’m a foodie, so the food, which may not be impressive, is certainly substantial. I enjoyed my salad and roll, soft drink, steak, baked potato and pear apple cranberry pie/tartlet thingy in good company.... an older gent traveling to Wisconsin, a thirtyish man w/ two young daughters in an adjoining bedroom, and an African student from Penn state, originally from Tanzania, en route to meet up with his family for Christmas holidays, all sharing fun and interesting repartee as we commiserated over the lagging service in the dining care. The gal was fried, at this point, and though she WAS trying, it was not noteworthy service. Her Santa hat and lighted necklace gave her a trump card, in my estimation.

Soon after dinner, I was ready to pack it in, so Arthur, our attendant, seamlessly prepared our bunks for sleep. Before long I was apparently in dreamland, because I remember nothing of a forty-five minute stop in Pittsburgh on the way home. It’s not the best to be jarred out of sleep mode at 1am for deboarding, but such is the fate of the ALC traveler. Besides, sleeping on my heated mattress pad at home sounded pretty darn good. Our car was unscathed in the parking lot there, w/ nary a dusting of white stuff to scrape. Home again, home again, jiggity jog. Despite Ohio’s governor elect Kasich, trying to put a kabash on intra-state travel. Shame. Get him on the train. I guarantee, he’d see it differently, if his eyes were open to the comfort, ease and hospitality that I experienced once again. Amtrak, you done good. I hope to enjoy your hospitality again soon.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 29, 2010)

:hi: Fantastic trip, great to see a son caring enough about his Mom to accompany her on a dream trip on trains to two of our most fascinating cities!!!! :wub: Most of us not fortunate enough to live where there are hourly trains have bad calling times , some even worse than yalls. but climbing aboard a train going anywhere seems to help us forget the inconvience and to get lost in the Magic that riding a train creates!  I havent had the pleasure (yet) of meeting you and your son but really enjoy yalls posts! May you have many more such trips in the upcoming New Year of 2011!    Jim Hudson Rail Grandfather


----------



## MrEd (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for the great trip report.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so glad that you're feeling better Susan!




Even the trains at 0 dark 30 do not get you down!





Great report! And here's to many more to come!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2010)

_Excellent to hear from you, glad you had a great trip!_

_ _

_Glad to hear that you seem to be doing well!_


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the terrific report.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 29, 2010)

Some photos, more to come in my report:






RailMom enjoying Times Sq.






RailMom and ALC in front of the 34th St Macy's






Christmas decor outside WUS






The Capitol Christmas Tree, and the Capitol






RailMom ready for her tour of the Capitol


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 29, 2010)

I am so happy both of you had a great holiday trip. I enjoyed your reports and pictures.

Glad that the weather cooperated and your trains were on time. You will have to do this

again in the near future.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Rail_Mom said:


> I was totally on board, (if you’ll pardon the bad puns) for some r& r in NYC and Washington DC. I’d only been to the former twice in my lifetime, many years before, and never experienced our nation’s capitol, so it was high time, according to him.


Aloha

Absolutly will not pardon the puns, :wub: I love them. I am so glad to see you back here again. 

Best Always

_Hauoli Maka_ Hiki _Hou_! Happy New Year!!


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 30, 2010)

Susan your trip report was terrific. I'm so glad you had a great time. Micah planned it well. Now that you're sold on train travel, hope to see you soon.

Betty


----------



## gswager (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the wonderful report! Glad that you're out of the house and enjoying the fresh air!


----------



## caravanman (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi,

Great trip report, you have a real talent with words, loved your humour and descriptive narrative!

Looking forward to more pics of the trip too.

Cheers,

Eddie


----------



## Sbaitso (Jan 2, 2011)

Really nice report, it's always refreshing to hear from someone who makes the most of every available minute while on vacation.  All the best for your health situation.


----------

